# Vaccine reaction and spay/neuter



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all for voting in the other poll. Please everyone vote in that poll, list the vaccine and the reaction.

OK in this poll, please vote male/female, spayed/neutered.

In case anyone is wondering why... LOL. I have read some studies that indicated there is an increase in vaccine reactions by up to 38% on altered dogs. In my household, all of the reactions happened after spay/neuter - not one unaltered dog ever reacted before.

Thank you,

Julie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My spayed cat had a reaction to her rabies shot. I voted for her. My dogs have never had a reaction.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie had a reaction to the Rabies vaccine as a puppy before she was spayed. I was concerned about a reaction when she got the 3 yr booster but she was ok.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

I voted in the other poll about Bailey's reaction to her rabies shot. Just wanted to say here that is was before she was spayed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Male neutered, mild case of kennel cough after bordatella vaccination.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never had a dog react to a vaccine with the possible exception of a small lump that developed, then went away, when Rigby (Whippet, at the time intact) got a rabies shot in his shoulder. He was only about 18 months old, and he's 12 years old now. I have never since allowed any vaccination anywhere except the rear quarters of the dog, and I've never had another problem.

Edited to add that I do selective vaccination, and never annual.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Voted for my Siberian Husky who had a reaction to her final puppy shots at 20 weeks, before she was spayed. Reaction was complete swelling of her face. Same reaction at her 1 year shots, after she'd been spayed. All other vaccinations following that year were split and spaced out, and she was given bendryl before, and for the next 11.5 years she never had another reaction.


----------

